# Breeding Jewls



## Slummies (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I came across Hemichromis guttatus is the lfs yesterday. something like this is rare where i come from. so i quickly bought 2. guessing which one is female and which is male (which is impossilbe when they are 1inch long!!). i will probably go back and get another 2 more!

Can anyone give me some hand on experience breeding these guys? i read some posts on here that jewls have bred very young. is 1inch to small?

Thank you so much

Bruce


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

They breed quite easily, almost like convicts. It's a good idea to go back and get a couple more, to insure a pair. Mine were about 2" when the first bred.


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

I think that they are even easier to breed than convicts  although getting a pair bond can sometimes (not often) cause problems. At 1" it can be tricky to determine sex although males in the same brood tend to be larger. As they mature, the females will generally tend to be a brighter red and chubbier. Behaviour can also be a good indicator as even younger males will often display to females.


----------

